# Are there fast growing pigs?



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi,

We're hoping to find some fast growing pigs so we don't lose money like last time. We've raised hampshires, but they took like 8 months to grow out. We had some white ones and they grew a bit faster but we spent a fortune on them. What breeds should I be looking for?

Thanks,
Mouse


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

A hampshire pig will weigh about 200 pounds at 5 months unless he has worms, or didn't recieve all the proper feed he could eat. They used to feed pigs out on nothing but ear corn, and they reached 230 lb in less than 8 months.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Hmm weird. Maybe ours weren't purebreds. They were the black and white ones. We free fed them, but it was corn chops and all purpose pellets.

Just found some Yorkshire/Landrace crosses in the paper. Are they good?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

All the major breeds of hogs would qualify as good. Cross breeds are prefered by most large hog farmers because they have what they call hybred vigor. 
One important thing for good growth is worming the pigs when you get them and doing it again at about 4 months of age. Most pigs will have worms. They need all the feed they will eat around the clock, not just at feeding time. Also need a source of water at all times, and plenty of shade. Is what you call chop, ground corn? That with pellets that are very high in protien should make them grow. Hogs require salt and minerals also. It would work best if the corn, protien, salt, and mineral were all mixed together.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

Mouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're hoping to find some fast growing pigs so we don't lose money like last time. We've raised hampshires, but they took like 8 months to grow out. We had some white ones and they grew a bit faster but we spent a fortune on them. What breeds should I be looking for?
> 
> ...


What are you saying that "A fortune" is per lb?

My hogs cost around $2.00 LB in the freezer and of course includes butcher cost.

We get our hog up to 225 avg in six mths time yr after year.

1. Fed free choice 24 hrs a day special mixed ration. Less expensive special mixed by the ton. Any feed mill will mix you up a batch.
2. Water 24 hrs a day
3. Wading mud area 24 hrs a day *Wet Wet Wet*
4. We haven't had to worm ours and butcher says no signs of worms yet. We are very fortunate Also 100 % pure feed no anitboitics or growth hormones.
5. We play with them alot.

We are near Ft Smith and we grow the white ones although in the summer they turn red.

If you have any questions e-mail me at [email protected]

Good luck


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

We had a boar and a sow along with 7 piglets and were spending about $60-70 a week on feeding them. Maybe it's cheaper to just grow out a few piglets? We don't want to do anymore breeding, it's just not for us. Were we wasting money on the adults? The piglets had food and water free choice 24/7. We didn't worm them nor use antibiotics or hormones. As they got bigger they were allowed into the area where we had a large puddle of mud.

Thanks


----------



## Matt NY (May 29, 2002)

This reminds me of something I read in some hog book or other.

If you buy the pig and get the feed free
you can make a go of it
If you buy the feed and get the pig for free
you can make a go of it
If you buy the pig and buy the feed
you haven't got a chance

I pay for neither feed nor pig


----------

